# Is this normal?



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

I bought 4 feather footed bantam chicks about 4 weeks ago from TSC and all appear to be healthy. One is not getting many of its feathers or much of a comb at all. I am beginning to get concerned that there may be a problem as it appears it is losing much of its leg fuzz. All their breeds are unknown.


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is a pic of Smokey who was purchased at the same time.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Some feather slower than others. It's fine.


----------

